# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  صور مسربة جديدة تُبرز بعض واجهات وميزات أندرويد 4.4

## mohamed73

تسربت اليوم إلى شبكة الإنترنت صور جديدة تُبرز بعض واجهات نسخة أندرويد  4.4 المتوقع الكشف عنها لاحقًا خلال الشهر الحالي. وتُظهر الصور بعض  الواجهات والميزات الجديدة التي لم نشاهدها في التسريبات القليلة السابقة.
ويبدو  من الصور بأن الواجهات مسربة من نسخة أندرويد 4.4 عندما كان الاسم الرمزي  للنسخة هو (فطيرة الليمون) Key Lime Pie، وليس الاسم الجديد الرسمي (كيت  كات) KitKat، وذلك كما يظهر من بعض الواجهات. 
وبحسب  التسريب، فإن التعديلات على الواجهات في نسخة أندرويد 4.4 هي تعديلات  طفيفة جدًا، وهذا ليس بالمستغرب، حيث وصل أندرويد إلى مرحلة عالية من  النضوج من حيث واجهات الاستخدام ومن غير المتوقع أن تقوم غوغل بأي تعديلات  جذرية على الواجهات. لكن من التعديلات الملاحظة هو التعديل على شريط  التنبيهات الذي تحولت الأيقونات عليه من الأزرق إلى الأبيض، وهو ما عرفناه من تسريبات سابقة. ويُبرز هذا التسريب تحديثًا بسيطًا آخر على تطبيق الهاتف حيث اصبح الشريط السفلي يحمل اللون الأزرق الفاتح. 
الصورة التالية تُظهر درج التطبيقات، ولا يبدو وجود أي تعديل في تصميمه أو في تصميم الأيقونات: 
وأظهرت  الصور بعض اللقطات الخاصة بتطبيق الكاميرا ومعرض الصور، ولا يبدو بأن  التطبيقين حصلا على تعديلات بارزة من حيث التصميم، لكن خيارات تحرير الصور  في أندرويد 4.4 حصلت على تأثيرات جديدة هي Tilt-Shift و  Center Focus و   Negative و Posterize. كما تم إضافة خيار لتعديل حجم الصورة قبل مشاركتها،  وهو خيار مفيد لتسريع عملية المشاركة وتوفير استهلاك البيانات. 
أما  بالنسبة لشاشة الإعدادات، تُظهر الصور المسربة خيارين جديدين لكن دون  تقديم أي معلومات عن وظيفتهما، الأول هو Payments أو (الدفعات). ولا ندري  ما الهدف منه لكن يمكن أن نتوقع أنه يرتبط ربما بخدمة Google Wallet  وبخدمات الدفع عبر الهاتف المحمول عبر NFC. لكن هذا مجرد توقع حتى هذه  اللحظة.
الخيار الثاني الجديد هو Printing (الطباعة)، ويمكن أن نتوقع  أنه لتفعيل خدمة غوغل للطباعة السحابية Cloud Print، ويبدو أن الطباعة  ستصبح خيارًا متوفرًا على مستوى النظام وتطبيقات أندرويد الأخرى، لكن كما  قلنا فهذا عبارة عن توقع حاليًا.  
من  المتوقع أن تكشف غوغل عن نسخة أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات) والهاتف الجديد Nexus  5 بتاريخ الرابع عشر من الشهر الحالي، حيث سنعرف المزيد عن النسخة الجديدة  خلال فترة قريبة.

----------

